# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  للرجال فقط: ساعدوا في اشغال المنزل تسعدوا!

## احساس المطر

دراسة: النساء يشعرن بجاذبية جنسية اكبر وبعاطفة اكبر تجاه ازواجهن ان شاركوهن في اعمال المنزل!



تشكل مساهمة الرجال في اعمال المنزل عاملا مهما في تحسين جو الالفة مع زوجاتهم وحياتهم الجنسية، وفق دراسة اميركية نشرت حديثا. 

وقال سكوت كولتران عالم الاجتماع في جامعة ريفرسايد في كاليفورنيا واحد معدي الدراسة "بصورة عامة، كلما شارك الرجال اكثر في الاعمال المنزلية، كلما جعلوا نساءهم اكثر سعادة". 

واكدت الدراسة التي نشر ملخص لها على موقع منظمة مجلس العائلات المعاصرة على الانترنت انه "عندما يشارك الرجال في اعمال المنزل يزداد شعور النساء بالعدل وبالرضا وتقل الخلافات العائلية". 


وقال كولتران "نحن علماء الاجتماع لا نهتم عموما بهذا، لكن الاخصائيين النفسانيين يرون علاقة مباشرة" بين عمل الرجال في المنزل ووتيرة العلاقات الجنسية. 

وقال عالم النفس جوشوا كولمان في مقال نشر على موقع المجلس ان تقاسم الاعمال المنزلية "مرتبط بمستوى اعلى من الرضا عن الزواج" و"في بعض الاحيان يزيد من وتيرة العلاقات الجنسية كذلك". 

وقال كولمان ان "النساء يقلن انهن يشعرن بجاذبية جنسية اكبر وبعاطفة اكبر تجاه ازواجهن ان شاركوهن في اعمال المنزل". 

ولكنه حذر من ان تمضية وقت طويل في العناية بالاطفال قد يعود بنتيجة سلبية ويؤثر على الالفة بين الزوجين عندما "يتم صرف وقت اطول مع الاطفال على حساب الاوقات الحميمية والرومانسية".

----------


## N_tarawneh

أنا أحتج ... :Bl (14):  

يبدو هالخبر دعاية من شأن المرأة تركب الرجل ((تحـchـــمه)) ... :Db465236ff:  

مهو ما بصير مخلص جلي وشطف وطبخ غير حيله مهدود ... :Db465236ff:  

**************************

مشكوره يا حلول ...

----------


## احساس المطر

> أنا أحتج ... 
> 
> يبدو هالخبر دعاية من شأن المرأة تركب الرجل ((تحـchـــمه)) ... 
> 
> مهو ما بصير مخلص جلي وشطف وطبخ غير حيله مهدود ... 
> 
> **************************
> 
> مشكوره يا حلول ...


بيني وبينك فيه منه  :Db465236ff:  

شكرا نادر على الرد وصدقني الرجال يالي بيساعد مرته او اخته او امه بيكبر بعينهم مو العكس

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بيني وبينك فيه منه  
> 
> شكرا نادر على الرد وصدقني الرجال يالي بيساعد مرته او اخته او امه بيكبر بعينهم مو العكس


بالتأكيد بكبر يعينهم ، أنا معك 100% ، بس بسبب الشغل والجلي والشطف بنّهد حيله وبصير من صيد أمس وبحط راسه وبنام ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> بالتأكيد بكبر يعينهم ، أنا معك 100% ، بس بسبب الشغل والجلي والشطف بنّهد حيله وبصير من صيد أمس ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*مع احترامي لاصحاب الرأي...

الان الشب المغترب بكون بغسل وبطبخ وبجلي وبضف ورى حاله.. بس يجي ويرجع على بلده عند امه او عند مرته.. يا جماعه بصير هاذ الشغل مش من مقامه و عيب يشتغل.
يعني ليش مش عيب لما كنت لحالك ولما تكون نبين اهلك عيب؟؟


يا جماعه لا عيب ولا اشي.. انا مني وعلي ما عندي مشكله*.

----------


## sam7jon

هاهاها بتحلمي انتي انا اجلي ....
احسن اشي كل واحد يشتغل شغله ,بدل اجتماعات الجارات و الحكي يلي ما بيخلص ,والرجال المساكين ما بكفيهم شغلهم,,,

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههههههههههه 

والله عند الجد ياحلا 
ماتصدقي اي كلمه منهم 
بالعكس ممكن بيقوم من غير ماتطلب منه 
بس هم بالبدايه بيحكوا هاد شغل نسوان وانا مابعمل وهاد مش من الرجوله ومن هل الحكي والحجج 
بس لما بيصيروا وبيجوزوا والله من حالهم بيقوموا وبيعملوا لو اشي خفيفه 
وبيحكي لاخطي حرام بساعدها بس اغسل الصحون لابساعدها وبحط الصحون 
وان قاموا بينكسر خاطرنا عليهم واحنى من البدايه بنحتج متل ماهم احتجوا وبدنا ياهم يقوموا يساعدوا 

لو في مساعده من الطرفين 
في الفه في تقارب راحه نفسيه 

يعطيك الف عافيه حلا*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *هههههههههههههه 
> 
> والله عند الجد ياحلا 
> ماتصدقي اي كلمه منهم 
> بالعكس ممكن بيقوم من غير ماتطلب منه 
> بس هم بالبدايه بيحكوا هاد شغل نسوان وانا مابعمل وهاد مش من الرجوله ومن هل الحكي والحجج 
> بس لما بيصيروا وبيجوزوا والله من حالهم بيقوموا وبيعملوا لو اشي خفيفه 
> وبيحكي لاخطي حرام بساعدها بس اغسل الصحون لابساعدها وبحط الصحون 
> وان قاموا بينكسر خاطرنا عليهم واحنى من البدايه بنحتج متل ماهم احتجوا وبدنا ياهم يقوموا يساعدوا 
> ...


* طيب لنشوف... بس اجوز اسألو مرتي*

----------


## باريسيا

> * طيب لنشوف... بس اجوز اسألو مرتي*


* والله ياعمور ان حبتك وحبيتها لتكون غير انسان 
وتعمل المستحيل لتكون نصها التاني وهي نفس الشي*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *هههههههههههههه 
> 
> والله عند الجد ياحلا 
> ماتصدقي اي كلمه منهم 
> بالعكس ممكن بيقوم من غير ماتطلب منه 
> بس هم بالبدايه بيحكوا هاد شغل نسوان وانا مابعمل وهاد مش من الرجوله ومن هل الحكي والحجج 
> بس لما بيصيروا وبيجوزوا والله من حالهم بيقوموا وبيعملوا لو اشي خفيفه 
> وبيحكي لاخطي حرام بساعدها بس اغسل الصحون لابساعدها وبحط الصحون 
> وان قاموا بينكسر خاطرنا عليهم واحنى من البدايه بنحتج متل ماهم احتجوا وبدنا ياهم يقوموا يساعدوا 
> ...


شكلك بتتخوتي يا بسبس 

انا بس لتزوج اساعد مرتي 

اعوذ بالله

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *هههههههههههههه 
> 
> والله عند الجد ياحلا 
> ماتصدقي اي كلمه منهم 
> بالعكس ممكن بيقوم من غير ماتطلب منه 
> بس هم بالبدايه بيحكوا هاد شغل نسوان وانا مابعمل وهاد مش من الرجوله ومن هل الحكي والحجج 
> بس لما بيصيروا وبيجوزوا والله من حالهم بيقوموا وبيعملوا لو اشي خفيفه 
> وبيحكي لاخطي حرام بساعدها بس اغسل الصحون لابساعدها وبحط الصحون 
> وان قاموا بينكسر خاطرنا عليهم واحنى من البدايه بنحتج متل ماهم احتجوا وبدنا ياهم يقوموا يساعدوا 
> ...


يا ويليييييييييييي  ، ما أقواها ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> * والله ياعمور ان حبتك وحبيتها لتكون غير انسان 
> وتعمل المستحيل لتكون نصها التاني وهي نفس الشي*


محمد وينك؟؟؟ تعال اسمع ..!!! ماشي يا بروسه.. لنشوف.... بس ازوج تعالو زياره وشوفو بعينكو :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee
					

شكلك بتتخوتي يا بسبس 

انا بس لتزوج اساعد مرتي 

اعوذ بالله

  


يعني راح اتساعد ؟
اكيد راح تساعد ولو 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة N_tarawneh
					

يا ويليييييييييييي  ، ما أقواها ...    


    






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh
					

محمد وينك؟؟؟ تعال اسمع ..!!! ماشي يا بروسه.. لنشوف.... بس ازوج تعالو زياره وشوفو بعينكو


شو مالك ؟ شو دخل محمد بالموضوع ؟
محمد بمرته وبيته وانت بمرتك وبيتك !!

هه هه هه هه هه اخ منك 
مصير الحي للحي يتلاقوا 

وبكره تحكي والله كان كلام ولدنه 
ماكنت بعرف الجواز هيك 
مرته متحمله اكتير وبتساعد ليش مابساعدها 
عمور!!!!

وحمود !!
الله واعلم*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> يعني راح اتساعد ؟
> اكيد راح تساعد ولو 
> 
> 
> 
>     
> 
> ...



رح اساعدها وبتشوفي.... ومحمد لما يجي رح يعرف انا ليش ناديت عليه...

----------


## N_tarawneh

عموره ...

لا تشدّ على حالك كثيرررررررررر ... :Db465236ff:  

والله غير تجلي وتشطف وانت محترم ، وتحفّظ الأطافيل كمان ... :Db465236ff:  

ريح ربابتك واسكت ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

راحت الدقة بعمار 

الله يعينك يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*يا جماعه انتو شكلكو مش فاهمين اشي...

انا رح اساعدها ...ومش عصبن عني لكن بقناعتي يا سيد نادر. ... اما اذا انته بتيجي بالقشاطه فهاذ اشي بعود الك.. اما انا صرحت باني رح اساعد واانا مقتنع  وبرجع وبقولل وينك يا محمد؟؟*

----------


## باريسيا

> *يا جماعه انتو شكلكو مش فاهمين اشي...
> 
> انا رح اساعدها ...ومش عصبن عني لكن بقناعتي يا سيد نادر. ... اما اذا انته بتيجي بالقشاطه فهاذ اشي بعود الك.. اما انا صرحت باني رح اساعد واانا مقتنع  وبرجع وبقولل وينك يا محمد؟؟*


*لعاد يانيالها فيك 
ادوم على هيك وماتتغير بتمنى 
خلك خلك من نادر هه هه هه هه والله يانادر <<<شو بدي احكيلك ؟
كلياتنى راح نتلاقى والايام كفيله ولنشوف*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *يا جماعه انتو شكلكو مش فاهمين اشي...
> 
> انا رح اساعدها ...ومش عصبن عني لكن بقناعتي يا سيد نادر. ... اما اذا انته بتيجي بالقشاطه فهاذ اشي بعود الك.. اما انا صرحت باني رح اساعد واانا مقتنع  وبرجع وبقولل وينك يا محمد؟؟*


هيني يا ابن العم 
همه مش عارفين الصحيح مشان هيك قاعدين بحكو انك ما رح اتساعدها 
والله يا شباب احب على قلبه هيه بس اشاور باصبعها 

والحكمه الشهيره اللي انا و عمار منظل نحكيها " والله والله لامشيها على رموش عيوني " 

هيه بس اتشارو ولانفظلها الغسيل و الطبخ و الجلي ........هيه بس اتشاور  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> هيني يا ابن العم 
> همه مش عارفين الصحيح مشان هيك قاعدين بحكو انك ما رح اتساعدها 
> والله يا شباب احب على قلبه هيه بس اشاور باصبعها 
> 
> والحكمه الشهيره اللي انا و عمار منظل نحكيها " والله والله لامشيها على رموش عيوني " 
> 
> هيه بس اتشارو ولانفظلها الغسيل و الطبخ و الجلي ........هيه بس اتشاور


*يووووووووووووووووه ياهيك يابلا 
احلا عمو وحمود بالكون*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *يووووووووووووووووه ياهيك يابلا 
> احلا عمو وحمود بالكون*


لعاد يا باريسيا 
في احلى من انه الواحد يدلع زوجته و يعيشها على كفوف الراحه 
بكفي انها موجوده معي 
هيه بس اتشارو  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

انا ما بساعد حالي  :Bl (14):

----------


## احلام

*شكرا حلا     *

----------


## دلع

شكرا حلا على كل مواضيعك المميزه في القسم  :Smile:

----------

